# Siamese Pike



## nodakoutdoors.com

This pike was supposely caught on the Ottertail River by Wahpeton. What are we putting in the water???


----------



## muskat

Chris,
Where in the world did you get this picture?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Madison, a regular on the site...sent it to me.


----------



## Field Hunter

Sorry Folks, but I can't buy into this one.
If this would have been caught in Wahpeton it would have made the press. You'll have to come out to our lake this summer for another picture . . . the Pike are so big that we have to take a picture of the front half and another picture of the back half.


----------



## GooseBuster3

That is just sick!

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-03 16:56 ]


----------



## Robert A. Langager

I am going to have to say that this is bunk. I am not totally sure but I think that the siamese phenomena would be limited to species that are not egg layers. How would that fish survive through its little years? But it makes a great fish story.


----------



## Madison

I was thinking the same thing.."how could this fish have survived??" I can try and track down any other information and post it, but so far from what I have heard was that this fish was confirmed by a NDGNF fisheries specialist. I'll try and post more info.

Hey you think your waters bad in ND, we got deformed frogs in MN!!!! now answer that one!?!?!

Keepin it reeeeeel
Madison 42ohhhhhhh


----------



## Madison

OK... I emailed this picture of the schwizz siamese slough shark to a friend of mine who is a fisheries biologist/Hatchery Specialist. He indicated that he sees lots of siamese fry in the hatchery process and it is a common occurence. Although this is VERY possible, the likelyhood of a siamese fish living is usually nil. But if you look at this fish, its mouth and gills are fully devoloped and functional which will enable the fish to engulf its prey (how pike eat), thus surviving. The fish was caught in 2001 by a wahpeton resident. my .8 worth!!

Madison


----------



## lta111

You boys need to fish more. What you are looking at is two fish on a rope stringer. The smaller one was caught first and then wedged itself in the right gill of a bigger fish. If that was an actual siamese fish the smaller ones back would be toward the other fish.


----------



## Old Hunter

Ita111 You need glasses


----------



## lta111

Look closely at the picture. The head of the smaller fish would have to be upside down to get aligned like that. Siamese twins have similar tissue together. Example: head to head, stomach to stomach, or back to back. Not head to back or anything like that. The picture is not clear and makes the right gill of the larger fish look like the side of the smaller fish. Go ask a biologist.


----------



## njsimonson

I see what ITA111 is talking about...

While it could look like there is one animal with two bodies....it also looks like the fish on the left has its head crammed up into the gill of the fish on the right at a nearly perfect angle to make it look like there are two bodies. It just looks like they are connected, it could be a good photoshop of the fish to make it look siamese, but I think more likely, it is just how the photo was (set up?) taken to make it look siamese.

It's not that ITA111 needs glasses, perhaps it is that he is just looking at the picture in a different manner.

either way, it's a wierd photo.


----------



## muzzy

It is a hoax, that picture was circulating 2 years ago and was sent to G&F fisheries biologists then.

Look at the bottom jaw of the fish on the left (as you look at it) It doesn't quite line up and a little corner of it where it has been cut sticks out past the other jaw.

Also if someone had caught this there would be someone claiming the fish or photo credits.


----------



## clarkend

Ita111 has it correct.....it's a hoax. I saw the same pic a couple years ago.

Clarkie


----------



## chris sc

yeah for sure, the smaller fish is stuffed in the left gill of the larger fish and it looks like a jaw *EDIT* pardon me, the right gill! haha


----------



## Madison

chris sc said:


> yeah for sure, the smaller fish is stuffed in the left gill of the larger fish and it looks like a jaw *EDIT* pardon me, the right gill! haha


Huh?? :eyeroll:


----------



## englishpointer

Just a Question , i am not sold on this being real ,BUT if the smaller fish was grafted to the larger in a manner. Were are the smaller fishes eyes??
Wouldnt the smaller fishes head be upside down??


----------



## buckseye

It looks like both fish get fed, might be kinda hard to get food down both throats at the same time. Cool pic


----------



## deafishunt

I believed this picture. Because I read newspaper in Colorado about brook trout.( one body with two faces) If I catch two northern pike so would put it on wall. Mutt fish is very rarely to catch by fishermen.


----------



## chris sc

englishpointer said:


> Just a Question , i am not sold on this being real ,BUT if the smaller fish was grafted to the larger in a manner. Were are the smaller fishes eyes??
> Wouldnt the smaller fishes head be upside down??


 I think the smaller fishes eyes are not in sight and they are inside the gill of the larger fish. Because his whole entire head is stuffed in there. Looks to me like, what appears to be the head of the smaller fish "grafted " to the other really is the gill plate of the larger fish fish stretched wide open from being dragged on the stringer and the smaller fish was caught first by the way cause it was on the stringer 1st. and the larger fishes gills kinda swallowed the smaller fishes head. also it looks like the photo may have been fixed a bit because it looks real blurry right at the "seam"


----------



## deafishunt

I wonder how can they handle swim on water? I guess they worked on team to catch feeding. Its awesome! I wish fisherman put alive Northern in water tank and let people watch Northern swam around.


----------



## Fossilman

That pic has been on the internet for years now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll: 
Its a computer inhancement.............No way the fish could survive like that!!!!!!!!!!!! Get real here now.....................


----------



## chris sc

It happened while on the stringer! The smaller fish was threaded on there and the larger one put on the string after and the 1st one got his head stuck in the gills of the other one! haha! i wish i could catch some pike to re-enact it but i suck at pike fishing!


----------

